# hcl+h202 instead of ar



## arthur kierski (Feb 15, 2011)

could i use hcl+h2o2 instead of ar to dissolve black powdered pgms? ----i read a few years ago in Ammens book that pt dissolves easily in this way----this avoids ar and the tedious denoxing--------the pt and pd would go to solution and the rh would stay in the beaquer----
by the way i dissolved pt a few years ago ,using this way
thanks for replies and coments
Arthur


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes. I used this solution yesterday.


----------



## kroutonz (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey goldenchild, What is the ratio of h202 to HCL, also does this mixture need heat to dissolve pt, pd? and do you precipitate as normal?


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 15, 2011)

You can use a 1:10 (H2O2 to HCL) ratio. As always, add more as needed. In a finely divided state it can dissolve both Pd and Pt without heat. Of course, heat will speed it up. From MY experience this formula will actually dissolve Au and Pt powder faster than AR. I've been using H2O2 quite often lately. As far as precipitating, using H202 is great in a few ways. For one you dont have to denox. Either heat to drive off the extra O2 or let it sit (in the sun is best). Also, you won't get salts left like you might get when using "poor mans" AR or homemade nitric.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2011)

Lou posted a process for separating mixed PGMs a week or so ago that utilized peroxide.

Here's the link:

Separating PGMs

Steve


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just tried this leaching method on my 9 honeycombs which were leached once before using AR. This time i did 10hcl:1h2o2 and used the showerhead and pump system i had put together. the solution is dark brown color. stannous shows Pt. I added soda ash, zinc and nothing happend.
Thanks
Kev


----------

